
Please insert disc: Microsoft Flight Simulator will spread across ten DVDs - doppp
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/07/microsoft-flight-simulators-physical-release-spans-a-whopping-ten-dvds/
======
joezydeco
Well thank heavens for the DVD or else this would need to come on 58,254,223
floppy discs.

